# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create and map the effects of a WMD

## Corilliant

*Create and map the effects of a Weapon of Mass-Destruction (WMD)


*Whoopee! I propose we blow things up without delay...but from a different perspective. 
I'm not talking about weapons of mass destruction in their conventional sense, but rather what you guys can imagine as weapons of mass destruction, say, a large magical weapon.

*Proposal:* Create a map showing the effects of a weapon of mass destruction. Steer well away from conventional thermonuclear, chemical and biological weapons, and instead be creative and imagine your own kind of weapon. Take a different approach, create a weapon that is humourous, or satirical, magical or anything else that you can think of, and incorporate it into a map, showing its effects, and its background.

*Example:* A map showing the effects of a large organic weapon in the form of a large grumpy giant. Whenever the dwarves wish to wipe out a city, they get the giant to fart and suffocate everyone with its noxious release. Woompf. 

(This is an example of a humourous approach. Be creative. Remember, whilst it may not seem like a weapon of mass destruction, I expect the people in the cities would have a very different opinion.)
So yeah, that's the idea. I want you guys to understand that I mean no harm by this, as if this idea is taken up, I'd appreciate it if maps avoided using conventional WMDs. That's one aspect that we're all too familiar with now.

Cheers guys,
Corilliant.

----------


## johnvanvliet

if it is atomic "*The Bulletin* ,of atomic scientists " has one 

"One city, one bomb"
http://thebulletin.org/multimedia/one-city-one-bomb

----------


## Corilliant

"Steer well away from conventional thermonuclear, chemical and biological weapons, and instead be creative and imagine your own kind of weapon."
That is one aspect of this suggestion I'm not budging on. 
That last image in the slideshow that you linked is close to what I'm talking about, but it would need to be far more detailed and explain a lot more about the weapon's effects.

----------

